# Wangs



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Hilarious name for an amp. Apparently, it's pronounced 'Wongs'. This video came up recommended yesterday so I checked out the website and can only assume these are actually pretty good Chinese amps, at least from the first look. Has anyone ever seen, played or owned one? 

Amps


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

looks and sounds great ,,


----------



## RustyCanuck (Jan 20, 2012)

I've got the little 1 watt head, it's a great bedroom amp!


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

RustyCanuck said:


> I've got the little 1 watt head, it's a great bedroom amp!


Does the build, fit and finish all look good? Quality parts as claimed by the company? I'm also wondering how easy or difficult it would be to remove the logo?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jimsz said:


> Does the build, fit and finish all look good? Quality parts as claimed by the company? I'm also wondering how easy or difficult it would be to remove the logo?


that logo would pop right off with a little effort. throw on whatever you want or go with nothing. I found a gutshot, this one looks better than the 5W offering, which wasn't all that terrible either. some of them do look like a hodgepodge of parts from a kit build.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's my problem , most high gain amps have that terrible high gain hum to them , when turned down ,, That's why I sold all the ones I had , 

So I would have to here first ,, Ordering is a gamble .


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Other options: ceriatone, trinity kits, moratto builds, morris ?


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Budda said:


> Other options: ceriatone, trinity kits, moratto builds, morris ?


I think those are all great options, the thing about the Wangs is price point when compared to those others.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

vadsy said:


> that logo would pop right off with a little effort. throw on whatever you want or go with nothing. I found a gutshot, this one looks better than the 5W offering, which wasn't all that terrible either. some of them do look like a hodgepodge of parts from a kit build.


I haven't seen a whole lot of details about these amps but the few gut shots I have seen look pretty clean and they claim to use all quality parts. I'm looking at the VT-18 combo as it has power soaks of 1W & 5W. They don't appear to make that in a head, which is what I'd prefer.


----------



## RustyCanuck (Jan 20, 2012)

jimsz said:


> Does the build, fit and finish all look good? Quality parts as claimed by the company? I'm also wondering how easy or difficult it would be to remove the logo?


Mine is the VT-1H, tiny little thing that fits in the palm of your hand. Looks like this, it's a ton of fun.
Electric All Tube Guitar Amplifier Head Biyang Wangs VT-1H AMP Head Adjust Volume And Tone: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jimsz said:


> I think those are all great options, the thing about the Wangs is price point when compared to those others.


Buy nice or buy twice. That said, I've never seen one in person let alone know any owners.

Which tells me that they're not so great that they're popping up overseas like other brands.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Budda said:


> Buy nice or buy twice. That said, I've never seen one in person let alone know any owners.
> 
> Which tells me that they're not so great that they're popping up overseas like other brands.


Good points, it's all about the risk. So far, I've seen a lot of good reviews of these amps, many from pros who stand by them. Boutique hand wired with some of the best components, I can't see how they can go wrong. Years ago, I took a risk on a Mack amp, which many had never heard of, it's still my go to amp, has never let down even through countless gigs and produces great tone. 

I'm still cautious in that like yourself, I'd like to see and hear one in person, but no one seems to carry them. When the Blackstar amps were introduced here, I went down and checked them out thinking they were a good product, but after seeing the guts and hearing them, I'm now glad I never bought one. Could turn out to be the same with these.

If nothing else, the company should seriously take another good hard look at their brand name if they ever want these amps to get introduced into stores. Someone mentioned they should put a T in front of the name.

It looks like RustyCanuck took a chance and is very happy with his purchase, so we do have at least one guy here. That said, I'm still going to do a whole lot more homework on this one. I'll start talking with some of the local shops and see if they've had any experience with them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Buy a used one and skip the initial hit?


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Budda said:


> Buy a used one and skip the initial hit?


That's a good call.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

RustyCanuck said:


> Mine is the VT-1H, tiny little thing that fits in the palm of your hand. Looks like this, it's a ton of fun.
> Electric All Tube Guitar Amplifier Head Biyang Wangs VT-1H AMP Head Adjust Volume And Tone: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


That's interesting, I saw this ad from the same company for $50 more...

BIYANG/WANG AMPS VT-1H ALL TUBE 1 WATT MICRO AMP HEAD COMPACT/POWERFUL: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

I watched the DBG video as well. Nice amp.

Looks like some of their offerings are turret board and some of them are PCB based if that matters to you.

$800 USD gets you some nice, used, hand wired Made in USA amps as well if your patient and like trolling Kijiji.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i've looked at their 2204 clones...i'm interested, especially the price, but reviews are scarce...and its hard to spend money on something i can't hear or read good reviews on prior to ordering...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

The owner/distribution guy isn't real great at effective marketing, but they seem like they'd be worth a try.


----------

